# 3x3x3 Cube Mods



## littlejkim (Dec 24, 2009)

I have four cubes, Old Type A I DIY, Type C I DIY, Type F II NIB, C4U DIY cube, and a Rubik's brand storebought cube. Do you guys have any mods that I could use? Thanks


----------



## iSpinz (Dec 24, 2009)

Like making it better or making a different puzzle?


----------



## RubiksKid (Dec 24, 2009)

8 color cube
Siamese
Cube Octohedron
2x2
Extended Cube
Half Truncated


----------



## daniel0731ex (Dec 24, 2009)

1x2x3.


----------



## dunpeal2064 (Dec 24, 2009)

saimese is very easy and pretty fun. extended takes a bit more work, but you don't have to learn anything new and can impress people with your cbue with juts =)

I love siamese though (mostly cuz I figured out my own method) I'd say go for that

... and a 1x1x1 while you're at it. everyone should have one. lol


----------



## iSpinz (Dec 24, 2009)

daniel0731ex said:


> 1x2x3.



+1


----------



## dunpeal2064 (Dec 24, 2009)

iSpinz said:


> daniel0731ex said:
> 
> 
> > 1x2x3.
> ...



is there a good way to make this? I made one but it was very loose and hardly felt like a well-put-together project... maybe I just did horrible.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Dec 24, 2009)

dunpeal2064 said:


> iSpinz said:
> 
> 
> > daniel0731ex said:
> ...



you could drill the hore by taping the 1x1x2 and use a handdrill. make sureit's taped tightly.


----------



## dunpeal2064 (Dec 24, 2009)

daniel0731ex said:


> dunpeal2064 said:
> 
> 
> > iSpinz said:
> ...



ah ok I think I understand. Did you have to resize peices? like make grooves in them and such? or did you just sand them down to even cubies?


----------



## daniel0731ex (Dec 24, 2009)

dunpeal2064 said:


> daniel0731ex said:
> 
> 
> > dunpeal2064 said:
> ...



what do you mean by grooves? i just simply make a 1x1x2 and shave down the cap alittle, and then drill the hole and put modded plastic buttons on the other 4 pieces.


----------



## Athefre (Dec 24, 2009)

daniel0731ex said:


> drill the hore...and use a handdrill...make sureit's tight.


----------



## dunpeal2064 (Dec 24, 2009)

daniel0731ex said:


> dunpeal2064 said:
> 
> 
> > daniel0731ex said:
> ...



ah ok I understand this now. Sorry, I had a noob moment, the grooves were in the 2x2x3 I was trying to make. totally different. 

Is there a vid on making this or did you just do it? cuz now I wanna try again tonight and not fail


----------



## dunpeal2064 (Dec 24, 2009)

Athefre said:


> daniel0731ex said:
> 
> 
> > drill the hore...and use a handdrill...make sureit's tight.



lol I saw that too. definately an "oh-snap" moment


----------



## daniel0731ex (Dec 24, 2009)

Athefre said:


> daniel0731ex said:
> 
> 
> > drill the hore...and use a handdrill...make sureit's tight.



you know what i mean...><


----------



## iSpinz (Dec 24, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pPeiQKmoaUc\

Lern2Youtube


----------



## dunpeal2064 (Dec 24, 2009)

iSpinz said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pPeiQKmoaUc\
> 
> Lern2Youtube


link doesn't work. malformed video ID... bad time to throw out the L2 xP

Edit: also, when asking someone for a video, I'm more asking for a _good_ video... because there are a lot of poor ones now. Maybe I should be more specific... or go watch them all myself, but I'm at work and can't, so I asked a fellow cuber instead =)


----------



## iSpinz (Dec 24, 2009)

Ummm.. Its really easy though. I made one.


----------



## dunpeal2064 (Dec 24, 2009)

iSpinz said:


> Ummm.. Its really easy though. I made one.



my fault was that I was thinking of the wrong cube in my head. I do agree the discussed cube is easy to make, and I had a noob moment. =(


----------



## littlejkim (Dec 25, 2009)

Ok... what about hybrids?


----------

